# Schraubensicherung Loctite 222 oder 243???



## MaddinMaddin (11. Juni 2008)

Meine Kurbeln (Truvativ), da lösen sich die Schrauben manchmal . Welches Loctite ist besser für Kurbeln, des 222 (leichte sicherung) oder des 243 (mittelfeste sicherung)????
Kann man 20Nm (mittelfeste sicherung) noch mit dem Imbus Schlüssel lösen? 

Mfg Martin


----------



## Mathias7D (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich kenne nur das Loctite 243. Mit dem bist Du auf jeden Fall sicher, da löst sicher bei richtiger Handhabung keine Schraube mehr von alleine. Nach meiner Meinung allerdings zu viel des Guten...
Es sollte jedoch die Loctitie 222 reichen, sozusagen eine Losdrehsicherung.

Gruß Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaddinMaddin (11. Juni 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Wenn du sagst zu viel des guten, heißt dass, dass man die schrauben mit dem 243 nicht mehr mit nem Imbus aufkriegt?


----------

